# URGENT advice need for 1st miscarriage & ovulation



## baba123

hi everyone. I was overjoyed to find out that i was pregnant approx two weeks ago. But last week (thursday - 3rd july) i had a bit of spotting. This went on to full red bleeding for friday and saturday and today (sunday) the bleeding has slown to almost nothing. Also today we went for a full scan which found that there was nothing left inside the cervix. Doctors have said that most likely i have had a miscarriage and that i've lost the baby through the heavy bleeding. The doctors have said that I won't need a D&C though.

I would have been 6 weeks pg tomorrow (monday) and going through this first miscarriage loss has really put me down because i was looking forward to this baby but the mc was very early that i think this is the reason it has made it easy for me to keep looking forward and not to dwell on what was not meant to happen. I have heard that after a miscarriage, a woman is more fertile and the chances of getting pregnant are higher. Therefore i want to take my chances and have another go for my ovulation.

Now i want to know a few things regarding ovulation after miscarriage and would be very grateful if anyone can guide me. 

First of all let me give you some info:- my last period was on may 26th and if i wasn't pregnant then my last period would have been on june 23rd and my next period would be 21st july. My cycle is always 28 days, give or take day. My ovulation is also always 14 days from the first day of my cycle.

Now my questions are:-

1. Just like a period 1st day is classed from the start of full-flow bleeding, which day do i class a miscarriage from?
2. Is having a miscarriage classed as having a period?
3. From the info i have given you, what is the most likely day/date i will ovulate?

Sorry for such a long post, but i would be very grateful if someone could help me ASAP.

thank you

xx


----------



## passengerrach

i dont no about ovulation and stuff because it is messed up after miscarriage but i am now pregnant straight after miscarriage no period in between so i think you are more fertile we started having sex straight aftere i stopped bleeding and got a positive test 4 weeks later so i think we actually concieved a bit after that because i only bled for 4 days but before my miscarriage it took me 9 months to fall pregnant but i got preg straight after miscarriage so if i was u i wouldnt worry about ovulation and just have sex every other day enjoy it lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello and so sorry to hear about your loss. I went through similar not so long ago, and it is very hard. Sending :hug: to help you.
Glad you seem to be looking forward though.
My first ovulation came 3 weeks after the miscarriage bleed started, but I gather that it can happen sooner or later than that. Everyone is different. I used OPKs to find out when it was about to happen, as I was desperate to try to be pregnant again first month. I wasn't so lucky, but I wish you all success for another :bfp: very, very soon, preferably straight away.
More :hug:
xxxx


----------



## baba123

Thanks Nikki,

your post have given me some hope. Earlier i had very little spotting...hardly anything, but it seems that my bleeding has totally stopped today - not even spotting. So we took our chances and BD'd straight away. I just hoped that i got some sort of indication of my ovulation day.

Many thanks Rach for your warm-hearted post. I'm sure you will succeed..just keep trying and don't stop! 

Sending you plenty of :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Baba, 

Sorry for your loss :hug:

From what I know, you count the first day of bleeding from your MC as CD1 and go from there. Unfortantley having a MC can mess your :witch: up. My first :witch: after MC was bang on 28 days after, but my 2nd was 34 days. So now Im not sure where I am in my cycle. I would just go for it anyway, get yourself some OPK's just to track. The only problem with TTC so soon is that DR's may find it difficult to date you before having a scan. 

Hope this helps and loads of luck for that :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hug: Kerry xxx


----------



## passengerrach

i no i dont really no how far along i am but for now im just treating my miscarriage as my last period even though i know it dosnt work like that


----------



## ani

Hi,
I had a m/c last October and was told I should keep my body time to heal after it and wait for 2 afs before trying again. Just make sure you're not being too tough on your body, it might be a good idea to let it recover fully. (I waited for just the time I was told and then conceived again immediately.) Maybe have a word with your doctor who knows how your body reacted.
On the other hand, I've heard of plenty of people who didn't wait and conceived straight away and had healthy pregnancies. And sounds like your m/c went through in a non-complicated way so chances are your hormone levels will go back down quickly, too.

Whatever you do, all the best of luck and hope you BFP soon :) Sending you lots of baby dust!:dust:


----------



## baba123

Thanks you so much girls. I'm sorry that i have not replied much as i've been taking a long rest from the pc.

After reading your postive stories, i have become even more determined to go for it. The doc has offered only a urine test and will tell me the Hcg result on friday. I don't expect that my ovulation would be on the exact time, but there again, i have had no more bleeding today..not even spotting, so i hope that it is correct. 

Nevertheless, I am taking as much rest as possible on hubby's orders. He's told me that the best way i can recover quickly is to put my feet up and don't keep rushing around. He's told me to eat plenty of healthy fruit and vegetables, as this will help my body heal a lot more quickly and give me my strength too. 

I am not willing to wait too long as part of my grieving is to have a baby, so what better way than to try for a baby? I will start BDing within the next few days (approx 10 days after miscarriage day 1). From day 10 we will try every 2 days to allow some build up of sperm and carry on till day 25. Also i will test for ovulation from day 10 onwards till day 25. 

Does this sound ok to you guys? Also you don't think the DH is doing wrong by making me eat all that fruit/veg??? :confused:

:hug:


----------



## Chocoholic

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

A few of my friends got pregnant right away after their early term (4-8 weeks) mc and delivered full term babies. I've heard several times from them that their doctors also told them that their bodies will be more fertile for the next few cycles and will implant the egg firmly. So, they were advised to BD right away.

I hope you get your :bfp: asap too. Good luck!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

am reallysorry for your loss.....:hugs:

good luck with the pinning down of O though....that's what i'm currently doing!

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## baba123

thankyou ladies for all your support and good advice, i am so looking forward to conciving again and my doc has advised me that because i mc in only 5.5weeks after the bleeding has stoped my body will have recovered pritty quikly.so it will be ok to ttc without waiting for af to come,i know that if i do concive it will be hard to work out the due date but my doc also said that if i had a reguler cycle of 28 days before my mc then all they will have to do is to do a quick scan to work out the due date because i will know the approx ovulation date.
my doc said to think of my mc as a late af, i know its diffrent for all ladies i think you should ttc if you feel compleatly well again.
i feel like i have just had my af and dont feel any diffrent,i have compleatly finished bleeding /spotting,the bleeding lasted the same lenth as my af would last and now all i can think of is getting straght back to concive again.
good luck too you all and hope you all geg your BFPs soon


----------



## owo

So sorry you've had to go through this. 
I had a natural miscarriage although it was a little delayed (took my body a few weeks to realise), my first AF wasn't until 6 weeks after and i ovulated 3 weeks after miscarriage, well i thought i did as i had ovulation signs, but usually i ovulate two weeks before AF, so not this time. The truth is anything can happen in this first month, so don't be disheartened if you miss OV this month. But good luck i hope you are successful soon.

xx


----------



## baba123

yes i agree with you, anything can happen not just in the first month but i think in the first 6-8 weeks after mc and to have your hopes high is not a good idear.
i keep telling myself that if i can wait almost a year to concive then what harm are a few more months going to do.
you should just enjoy yourself and learn as much in the prosess because i want to help as meny ladies going through the same as me after and during my jurney of ttc.
i want to say to all ladies ttc is to relax,that is the reason i managed to concive last month, i was sooooo stressed that every month became a disapointment of one bfn after another.
and once i got the bfp i was so excited that i think i forgot to relax and take a rest as much as possable and i think that is why i mc.there could be meny reasons but pulling yourself together and moving on is the best way gorward so goodluck from me and lots of baby dust to all


----------



## passengerrach

good luck hunni hopefully see u in 1st tri soon


----------



## baba123

hi just to up-date you, today it is my 7th day after my mc, i have totaly stoped bleeding now +no spotting.
the thing is that my dh is insisting on bd today but i want to wait and time my ovulation,he is worryed that leaving it too long i might miss my ovulation.
i have got some opk from the store and i want to test on day 11,13 and day 14, the reason im testing from early as day 11 is because my bbt dropes sharply and it was the first time we bd on day 11 last month and i got bfp so i think i ovulate on day 11-12 every month.
i dont know why i have got a good feeling for this month, it is the same feeling i got last month.


----------



## NikiJJones

Good Luck! Having a good feeling I think is the most positive sign in this game. Don't BD until you are ready. Can you say to DH that you want to give it another day or so after the MC? I'm sure he'd understand. Mine does not get the timing it for OV thing, but he did want to wait after my MC until I said so. 
Good luck with the OPKs.
xxxx


----------



## passengerrach

to be honest i think ur oh is right dont wait for ovulation because its all messed up after miscarriage and if u ovulate in the next few days at least sperm will already be in your body to meet ur egg it lives in ur body for up 2 5 days


----------



## baba123

im a little worried as to when to do the opk because of the mc, knowing that my cycle might have messed up and opk doesn't come cheap. i was thinking of day 11 because many ladies have said that their ovulation was very early after their mc...can someone help me pls??


----------



## baba123

HEEEELP!!! 
it seems like i have ovulated now i did a pg test this morning and it was -negative and after that i did a ovulation test and it has come out *positive*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . what shall i do??? the problem is that we bd yesterday and my dh did insist on unprotected x as he believed OV could happen anytime, but like an idiot, i told him it was too early and now im worried as he was right and since we had X yesterday, his sperm count might be low.
i want to ask how long does the egg last [waiting for the little swimmers???
how long does it take for the sperm count take to build back up?? my dh as a good sperm quality.
is there any thing we can do like eat or drink something to help our little swimers get to the destination quickly???
i am willing to try anything.


----------



## baba123

just like to add i have been charting my bbt and this morning my temp had a sharp fall, this was one of the signs and the second was the ovulation test coming out as +

NOTE: I have read on the instructions that if the OV test shows positive, then it means i will be ovulating in the next 24-36hrs...but should i start bedding now..i.e in the next few hours or later?


----------



## baba123

I'm sorry for posting again, but i'm not sure if the actual test result is positive for sure. The reason i say this is because to have a positive the test window (square) has to be the same as or darker than the control window (round).

I'm not 100% sure as to me, the test window is slightly lighter than the control window, so i'm posting these 2 pictures for you girls to decide:-

https://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8669/dsc01929cb5.jpg

https://img244.imageshack.us/img244/3007/dsc01930ls2.jpg

Also i have had a 0.4 degress temperature drop. This could be because of ovulation or maybe because i woke up at 4.30am and did a bbt test.


Any advice will be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## baba123

i've just gone and bought a clearblue ovulation test which shows more clearly the results with eithier a smily circle face (LH SURGE) or an empty circle (NO LH SURGE). I've tested and it shows the empty circle :-( ....so therefore the previous test must be incorrect.


----------



## millymolly

Hi Baba123 :hi:

Just wanted to say good luck with the TTC. 

Unfortunately, I haven't used OPK but have used BBT with NFP. My cycles have been wonky since mc in May, my first AF at end of May was long (2wks) and second at beginning of July was short (5 days) but I've had lots of spotting which is a concern. I have felt OV pain and scan shows I'm OV so I am trying to be positive! I'm now on CD10. My temp is still low (and it can change if you take at different time from normal) and no OV pain yet this cycle but hoping something happens in the next few days as last cycle I had OV pain on day 12 and 13??? Do you just do BBT or record other changes?

All the books I have on Fertility etc say its best not to try and time BD'ing but instead to have lots of :sex: and so BD every 2 days. As I'm not that accurate at the mo on date of OV I try to try BD'ing every other day from when I stop AF until day CD 16 as my cycles tend to be 28 days. I know we all want to time it right to give us best possible chance of getting that :bfp: but experts have also said that us females can get too stressed :tease: about timing and then it gets difficult to enjoy :sex: Sperm lasts 2-3 days so the best chances of :bfp: are BD during the five days leading up to OV so that the :spermy: are there waiting and ready to do their work as the egg only lasts those 24 hours approx.

Hope this helps but apologies if I am "teaching my grandmother to suck eggs" as they say

Best wishes :hugs: xxx


----------



## baba123

many thanks millymolly for that brilliant info. You must be wondering why i'm trying to time when i simply have to BD every now and then. The reason is that i was to give my body as much time as possible to heal, whilst trying to aim BDing during ovulation.

Do you think that sounds silly???


----------



## baba123

i woke up at 4:30 in the moring i dont know why, i think it was bc of doing the temp the first thing in the morning was on my mind so i though i might forget to do the temp at 7:30 when i normally wake up so i decided to temp at 4:30. 
i have had no cm up untill now, 30mins ago i had watery cm and i normally get this when im just about to ovulate. i think the only thing i trust is the my cm as this is quite a good indicater of ovulation. 
i normally ovulate around day12-14 and i am going to do the opt every day from tommarow, i would usually wait to test till day 12 but bc i have had a mc and bc i have started to get some watery cm this could be an indication that ovulation is going to be early. 
my dh thinks that i might of missed my ovulation but i think he is just panaking,clearblue opk are very good, i have been using them in the past and they always are quite accurat.i waited for 3hours and 30 mins to do the test in the afternoon as meny test say not to do the test first thing in the morning and it was -negative. 
i think i should wait for at least 1 more day just to be on the safe side, i know i have not yet ovulated and once we start to bd we will do it every outher day so that we have more of a chance. 
this is my plan:- 
-first thing in the morning do the bbt 
-then do the ovulation test in the morning [anytime of the day for clearblue] 
-if the opk says +then plan to bd in the next few hours 
-if the opk says -then to continue charting bbt,taking folic acid and will do the ovulation test again on sunday.


----------



## millymolly

Hi again

Sorry I can't help with OPK but you are right about cm. 
You are most fertile when it is wet, slippery and stretchy. Try to bd as much as you can when this happens as your BBT will only show in hindsight when you have OV by a temp shift (>0.2 degrees or more for three days at least). You will then only be fertile for approx 24 hours after that first higher temp so that is why I focus on cm and cervix indicators to see when fertile to bd before OV rather than after. (I record my temps just to look back and see if I am OV and on which day) It can be quite complicated doing fertility charts and takes a while to become familiar with your own body and the changes each cycle and interpreting them. If you want to find out more there are a few good books by Zita West, Jane Knight, Dr M Glenville and there are NFP teachers also! 

Temps can be affected by stress, illness, alcohol etc so based on what I have read, experts don't recommend temp alone to indicate fertile time and a few books dismiss temps as a way to find out fertile time because temps can be affected by so many variables. 
One of my books shows statistics on chances of conception based on temp shift... Only 7% of PG occur within the 24 hours following OV whereas 93% occur during the 5 days before your temp goes up and the highest chance is two days before temp shift. 


PLEASE NOTE.. I'm not an expert on NFP just someone who has used NFP for a few years both as contraception and to help TTC. Apologies to go on...it is just because this subject fascinates me! :blush:

I hope that you get your :bfp: soon

:hugs: xxx


----------



## shockd&amazed

Hi sorry for your loss and hope you get your BFP very soon.
I got preg exactly four weeks after a m/c. I took the first day of full flow of my m/c as day one of my period and treated it the same way.
I got my BFP exactly four weeks later.
Good luck!XXX


----------



## baba123

thanks so much millymolly and shockdamazed.

Just to let you girls know that the OPK tests are still unfortunately showing negative:nope:

But I'm not worried as millymolly is absolutely spot on. Today for me would be classed as day 12 from my AF CD1. I have heavy CM discharge and from this sign i think i am about to ovulate on day 13 or 14 as i expected. Rather than take a risk of missing my OV with the OPKs, i've decided to go for an attack on DH :sex: O:) today and do this tomorrow and the day after. 

What do you girls think?


----------



## passengerrach

same here shocked and amazed


----------



## passengerrach

good luck baba hope u fall soon xxx


----------



## millymolly

Hi Baba,

Good luck.....I have just been to see a fertility expert and she says despite all the info out there in all the books and web sites the best advice is to stay relaxed and stress free and try and 'get on with life', we can get too 'bogged down' with TTC so she said just focus on the following:

1. stay stress free
2. take your pre conceive vitamins and minerals
3. have a healthy diet
4. limit your alcohol and caffeine
5. plenty of sex! 

Go for it girl!..... I hope you get your :bfp: soon!

:hug: x


----------



## baba123

thankyou for the good advice, that is what i have been trying to do for the past few days but its very hard as most of my family members are going away for the next 3 weeks and i have been very busy helping them do the paking and wisiting outher family and friends before they go.
today all i have been doing is relxeing and watching tv.
all i intend to do is to keep my feet up and do nothing for at least 3 weeks and if i get a bfp then it will be dh doing all the work for sure.


----------



## baba123

can someone please help, im in the tww and yet had no major symptons but last night just before i went to bed i was so dizzy and everytime i looked at the walls in my bed room i thought they spinning around me that is how bad it was.

i thought i was going to die,i had shortness of breath , feeling sick[but could not vomit] and my head was killing with pain. this lasted for at least one hour.

just before i got dizzy i was helping mu dh to sort out the carpet in the hall way and i thought i must of got an elargic reaction to the underlear of the carpet but im telling you it was very bad i have never experianced anything like this before.

this morning i feel much better like as though notting ever happened, i just feel a little tyered and i dont feel like doing anything.

has someone been through this and did you get a bfp???

would love to know


----------



## millymolly

Hi,
I have felt dizzy and tired at the beginning of pregnancy before but it could be a number of things, not necessarily pregnancy related. You normally won't get symptoms until you have missed your period as the hormone levels are not high enough before this time to cause any symptoms. However, you always hear stories about some women who know/feel pregnant even before they miss their AF

Good luck and take it easy!
:hugs:


----------



## baba123

just to up-date you all, i am in my tww and so far i have had no symptons unlike last time i had all the symptons of pg and i think it has not worked for me this time round.
i will find out on the 4th of augest so im keeping my fingers crossed,the thing that upsets me is that i have not eaven had one sympton at all if only.
so if someone knows of any small [miner]sympton, it will be a major help to me to put my mind at rest.
thankyou


----------



## lillys_mummy

i ov'd two weeks after my mc and am now on 1ww :)


----------



## baba123

hi, it looks like i have not got the bfp this time round, i hae not done any hptests but i can tell bc i do not have any pg symptons . 
as to last time just before i had an early mc i knew i was pg bc i had all the pg symptons and i just knew i was going to get a bfp but what i did not know that i was going to get the bfn in the 6th week. SO SAD
oh well all i can do now is to keep temping and keep an eye on the cm.
good luck to all


----------



## todteach

"i thought i was going to die,i had shortness of breath , feeling sick[but could not vomit] and my head was killing with pain. this lasted for at least one hour."

This seems like a sympton to me. Before I got my bfp (pregnancy unfortunately ended in miscarriage at 3 months), I had lots of symptoms. Lightheadedness was def one of them. As were: migraines, nausea, feeling tired, upset stomach (felt like af was coming), rumbling stomach, heightened sense of smell, and a canker sore (which i had never experienced before). All before my bfp.

Good luck hun. Keep us posted.
:hug:


----------



## annsland

I know this is not the norm, however, I just recently got pregnant after miscarriage. 2 days after I stopped bleeding, I got pregnant. I know it defies science, but it happened. So, just be careful all! I have read that there is research that states our fertility can sometimes increase just after miscarriage. I am proof of that.


----------



## MrsJD

You are really fertile after a mc! This happened to me in January!

Good luck and hope it's a sticky one!

X


----------

